

LEP had evidence for a 115 GeV Higgs - retube
http://www.fisica.uniud.it/~deangeli/test/Higgs.PDF

======
rbanffy
Guys... September 2000...

~~~
retube
Sure, hence the "had" in the title. There's a lot of rumours swirling around
that LHC may have a 115 Gev Higgs signal. I'm just reminding people that LEP
also had a possible signal at this energy, which I think is exciting.

------
bloodnok
Comic-Sans Physics cannot be taken seriously.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I saw the slides and that was the first thing that hit me.

